
Delete your code - darrenkopp
http://darrenkopp.wordpress.com/2013/03/07/delete-your-code/
======
dankoss
This is a lot easier to do in high level languages. When working in C or
assembly, I find that defining the problem in code takes so much work that
it's too costly to delete and restart.

For some reason, I've always written documentation, emails and code in a
single draft, only going back and tweaking if absolutely necessary. I've never
understood those English professors who require 3-4 drafts before a final
version.

